# Recent blood work results



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi!!

I just got my bloodwork back from yesterday. Drum roll, please...

TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 3.2 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 .90 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

Here are my past results:

AS OF 8/8:
TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.01 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 6/13:
TSH 2.570 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.09 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 4/13:
TSH 4.330
FREE T4 1.03 ng/dl
ANTI-TPO >1000 IU/ML

I have been Armour for about a couple of months. The first dosage was 1 pill/day. Then from the result of 8/8 blood work, she increased to 1 pill in the morning & 1/2 @ night. I felt the new dosage for about a week. I felt like a brand new person. But after that my fatigue CAME BACK WITH A VENGENANCE & the bloating feeling came back as well. And the rest of the lovely symptoms associated with Hashi's. :sad0049:

Any thoughts for anyone would be appreciated!! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I just got my bloodwork back from yesterday. Drum roll, please...
> 
> ...


Hope your doc increases you by maybe 1/4 grain as you need a little tweaking here.

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab. Your FT3 is smack dab in the middle.

Increasing by 1/4 grain at this point is the sensible approach. This way you won't bypass your personal euthyroid status. If you increase by too much at one time it could get all messed up.

Get labs every 8 weeks on schedule for further titration.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Ahhh the wonderful process of trying to get the meds right. I am right there with you. I thought I had finally reached the promise land at 1 grain of Naturethroid. Wore it for about two weeks, felt great and then BAM. Back to crap all over again. I bumped by 1/4 of a grain and that's where I am now - 1 1/4 grains. I go for labs tomorrow. We will see what they are. I think Andros is right. We just have to keep inching up little by little until the symptoms go away.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for both of your replies!! :hugs:

The dr just called back & she increased another 1/2. So, I will be taking 30 mcg of Armour twice a day until my next bloodwork.

I am SOOOO HOPING this will work. :sad0049:
Frustration of adjusting the medicine is as annoying as running out of ice cream.

Again, any thoughts is much appreciated!!


----------

